# 21? Suzuka Wheels?



## Advan1 (Nov 4, 2017)

*21” Suzuka Wheels?*

I picked up a white R Line a couple weeks ago here in Tennessee. When I went back to get my registration I also grabbed the Atlas Accessories brochure. One of the things listed is 21” Suzuka Wheels, unfortunately, with no picture. Anyone familiar with Suzuka wheels?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Advan1 said:


> I picked up a white R Line a couple weeks ago here in Tennessee. When I went back to get my registration I also grabbed the Atlas Accessories brochure. One of the things listed is 21” Suzuka Wheels, unfortunately, with no picture. Anyone familiar with Suzuka wheels?


 The 20" Suzuka is a late availability on the Tiguan R Line. I imagine they look the same.











Strangely, they are calling it a braselton wheel in the us. VW has been known to rename US wheel offerings. Not everything translates..


----------



## Advan1 (Nov 4, 2017)

ice4life said:


> The 20" Suzuka is a late availability on the Tiguan R Line. I imagine they look the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, good to know! Those actually look pretty nice!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Advan1 said:


> I picked up a white R Line a couple weeks ago here in Tennessee. When I went back to get my registration I also grabbed the Atlas Accessories brochure. One of the things listed is 21” Suzuka Wheels, unfortunately, with no picture. Anyone familiar with Suzuka wheels?


Any other accessories listed without photos that seem like we haven't heard of them yet?


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Advan1 said:


> Cool, good to know! Those actually look pretty nice!


Those wheels are pretty sharp! Reminds me a little of Honda.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Advan1 (Nov 4, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Any other accessories listed without photos that seem like we haven't heard of them yet?


No, everything else has a picture somewhere in the brochure.


----------

